# Premature baby help please



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Our doe was due the week of March 10th. This morning we came out to three babies. Two were dead and one is still here. She is furred out with short fur but her ears are still bare. Her hooves are still white. Her temp won't register on my thermometer so I'm going to heat her up in the hub. She was still wet so I don't think they have been born too long. What else can I do? I know to get her temp above 100 then feed colostrum.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of the other two.

First yes get the temp up to at least 100. Do not feed this baby until then.
I aalso use towels that i have in the dryer, get them good and warm and wrap this baby in them and keep rotation towels to keep her warm. 
I would milk mom and get some colustrum in her when you get her to 100. Might have to tube this little one, or at least use a syringe. 
I want you to remember if this baby does not make it, you have tried. It is hard to keep these that were born this early alive. 
Good luck


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is a picture of him. How premature do you think he is? He probably weighs 5 pounds and is a nubian. He's moving more now and lets out cries. His lungs have a small rattle to them when he breathes.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks to be about a week or so early. I would see if the vet will give him a shot if dex to help w his lungs. Also, you need to feed him a little more often than normal for the next week or so. Good luck! He is a cute little guy!!


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

His temp finally registered at 92.1. I made a tent out of towels and blankets and am using a blow dryer to heat the air inside. This is the only I've found that raises his temp. We're going to keep at it and try to save him.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you have a heating pad?


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Temp up over 100 now. Going to feed colostrum.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you are doing everything right...if he wont take a bottle when his temp is up then you will need to tube him...keep at warming him and rub him briskly...I would h ave a friend or someone to run to the vet and get some Dex if you dont have it on hand..his lungs will need a bit of help..but rubbing briskly will make him mad and hopefully cry out and help clear his lungs...he looks very weak but vital...not too pree..so hopefully once you get him warm you will see him come alive : ) good luck .Im sorry you loss your other two...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

use some rolled up towels to get him sitting up on his chest, dont let him lay flat like he is in the picture.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

OK, I just went out to the barn to milk the mom. She is laying down shaking and hasn't passed the placenta all the way. It looks to be hanging out halfway. I tried to get her up but she jerked her collar out of my hand and she is refusing to get up. She keeps making these sad little sounds. Last night she was perfectly fine, she ate and acted fine. She did get a little sack yesterday but I thought it was just getting larger since she didn't have anything at all before. I'm going to get a temp on mom now. Should I assume if she is sub temp that she needs calcium?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you may need calcium and Propyene Glysol...if she has fever she will need antibiotics...

here is a article with a replacement for PG if you dont have any...

An occasional handful of alfalfa hay may prove helpful. Proplylene glycol dosed at 60 cc orally twice a day can be used, but this product is hard on her kidneys and goats usually don't like it. An alternative to propylene glycol is a combination of 50% dextrose diluted with an equal amount of water and given orally at a rate of 60 cc twice per day. Molasses and water or Karo syrup and water can also be used. Get both Vitamin B12 and Fortified Vitamin B Complex into her, and orally drench her with GoatAde (www.goatsupplies.com). Feed the doe as many green leaves as she will eat; in off-growing season, pick dried leaves and offer them to her free choice. Oral administration of CMPK or MFO is desirable. Niacin at a rate of 1000 mg per day is helpful. Daily dosing with Goat Guard Probiotic Paste is advisable (www.goatsupplies.com). Moderate exercise is essential; do not allow the doe to be inactive.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

He's still here. Got his temp up around 100 and got about 10 of the 3cc syringes of colstrum down him. He has quite an appetite and had a sucking reflex. We are going to get dex to give him for his lungs. His eyes aren't open yet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe he looks very sweet...good job...: )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that he has a sucking relfex. Maybe next time you can use a bottle. I hope he does well for you.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

He sleeps all the time. I just tried waking him up to eat and he would wake up just long enough to protest and would fall back to sleep. How much milk should he be getting? In the last 4 hours he's had about 1 1/2 oz. I gave him dex about 2 1/2 hours ago.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, you are doing a great job. Sending prayers up that the little guy will pull through.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like to get an ounce per pound into them per bottle feeding but this is very different since he is a premie. I wouldn't put too hard to get him to drink. But he does need some. If you could get a couple ounces of colostrum into him every few hours, that would be good but do what you can. Don't force it down his throat or anything. You can always tube him but I wouldn't tube more than a couple ounces at a time.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

How is he doing?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hope he is holding on


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

He's still here! He only eats about 1 ounce every few hours but he is sucking a bottle. He falls asleep every time we try to get him to eat so he'll suck for a little while then we either have to tube him or feed him by syringe to finish. I don't know what amount to give him so I stop at 1 ounce because I'm afraid I'll put too much in him. He seems to be peeing good and his mouth is moist so I hope it's enough. The rattling in his lungs that was there this morning seems to have gone away. He's starting to get peach fuzz on his ears and I can't wait for his eyes to open. I sure hope the little guy makes it. He is so tiny it seems crazy that he is still living.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are doing a great job. I wouldn't give him any more than what you are giving. Premies are a whole different ballgame than the normal bottle kids.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, your doing a great job with him!! Sounds like he will pull through this! Hows the mom doing?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he has a long road ahead of him..but in your care I have high hopes..: )Hope mom is feeling better as well : )


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope he continues to grow, I really hope he makes it. Preemies are so hard to save.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thats great, I always say slightly underfeeding is better than over feeding, and especially with a preemie. very tiny amounts of milk. 

how is the mother doing? its so hard to say without seeing her but I would be thinking either hypocalcaemia OR if she is very ill I would worry about a retained kid. but like I say, very hard to say without seeing her.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

He just ate about 1 1/2 ounces with his bottle, he has a strong sucking reflex. Any ideas on how long until we are out of the woods?

His mom is doing better. We gave her dex and lute and she is slowly passing the placenta. The vet said since she went early the placenta is hanging on a little tighter. We have given her a couple of buckets full of warm water with electrolytes in them which she sucked down every bit. She is eating grain and hay now. She is still sad and calling for her babies and we may try to graft a baby onto her tomorrow if she isn't bouncing back.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

goop_is_erect said:


> Shove it back up the uterus and say "bitch grow more" then stich ot back together with a septic needle.


Your comments that your posting on everyone threads are completely uncalled for. I have already messaged the administrator to have you banned.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Just ignore the troll, eventually he will go away.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

amberjack07 said:


> Your comments that your posting on everyone threads are completely uncalled for. I have already messaged the administrator to have you banned.


I msged him also. He thinks he's cool but he will be banned. Its sad some people have nothing better to do than harass people.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Best to ignore. He will get bored from no one responding and leave.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Hows te baby doing? Still good? He's cute i hope he makes it good luck praying for the best.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of him this morning. We keep him snuggled up except for feeding, he sleeps all the time. All night long he ate by sucking his bottle and he took over an ounce each time.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yaye!! Go baby, go!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm soo happy for you!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats wonderful


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That's great news  keep up the amazing work


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he is so precious! I am praying he will continue to get strong!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, he is so cute! I'm rooting for him!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like in the first pic I see you have him propped off his side...good job...laying him flat will cause lung issues....he is just a handsome boy and Im so pleased he is doing well so far...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad to here he's doing well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is just precious. I hope he makes it. He probably will sleep a lot since his internal organs and all still need to mature.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that he died sometime between 9:30 last night and 12:30 this morning. His little body was still warm when I found him. He had done so well yesterday and when I put him down last night to go to bed he was fine. He woke up at 2:30 yesterday afternoon and had a really good bottle. I tried to feed him again throughout the afternoon and I couldn't get him to take much each time, he wanted to sleep. So, at about 8:30 last night we tubed him and gave him an ounce. I guess looking back maybe he didn't want to wake up to eat because his body was already starting to shut down. I held him last night for an hour before I put him down and he seemed fine, good heartbeat and breathing. Thank you all for your advice and well wishes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, so sorry  I was really hoping he'd do it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could for him. :hug:


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Im VERY SORRY for your loss....You DEF GAVE YOUR ALL!!!>> and thats All that YOU CAN DO...soooo sad....GOD BLESS YOU!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh that is just so heartbreaking  I am very very sorry, it's so sad when you spend so much time and effort trying to get them going  God had other plans for your baby, he sure knew love and good care while he was here ♥


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is the last picture I took of him yesterday afternoon, right after he ate so good for me. We had named him Jubal Early since he was born early.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. You gave it your all but there was other plans for him somewhere.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I am so very sorry! :tears: I was really hoping he would make it! :hug:I'm crying.


----------

